# Drachkovitch System selber basteln?



## magic.j (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,


habe mir mal vorgenommen mit diesem System zu angeln,nun wollte ich auch fragen,wie kann ich dieses System selber basteln und was brauch ich alles dazu?
Kann mir jemand ne Bastelanleitung schicken oder ne Internet Seite sagen,wo ich ne Bastelanleitung bekomme?

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Nick_A (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Joe #h

ich hab Dir hier mal ein paar Seiten (für den Anfang  )

Hier ein Thread des AB...da steht alles drinnen!  

Drachkovitch-System Zander im Kanal 

Ein PDF (Achtung...Ladezeit) ! 

Nunja...das dürfte vorerst reichen, denke ich zumindest 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (20. Januar 2004)

Ach...wenn ich schon dabei bin noch zwei sehr gute Links!  :m

zander und drachkovitch (weil ich ja weiss, dass Dich das Thema brennend interessiert) 

Drachkovitch auf hecht (au net schlecht) 

:m :m


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2004)

Ich hab auch noch einen... :q
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/index.php?id=fischenmitsystem
Günni hat fürs Magazin einmal ne Bauanleitung gebastelt..


----------



## Nick_A (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Franky #h

genau den Link habe ich auch beim Googlen (Google-Treffer Nr. 5 oder 6) gefunden  

...aber leider konnte ich den Link dann aber nicht öffnen (siehe Thread wg. den Nicht-funktionierenden Links...DOK bzw. die Denic ist ja dran an dem Thema).

Ist aber schon klasse, was man beim Googeln immer so findet...IMMER WIEDER TREFFER DIE RICHTUNG AB gehen !!!  #6 #6

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2004)

Moin Robert,

jepp... Schon schenial, was über Google zu finden ist!!!

Ich hab jetzt den direkten Link auf eine funktionierende Subdomain gelegt - bis die anderen wieder funzen (siehe dazu auch unten ) gehts hoffentlich schnell!! Aber dass liegt nicht mehr in "unserer" Macht!


----------



## magic.j (20. Januar 2004)

Hi,


Danke für eure zahlreichen antworten,werde sie in die Tat umsetzen und ein paar der Dinger bauen.Mal sehen,vielleicht fange ich damit endlich mal wieder einen Zander.

@Nick

schau mal in deine Pm´s.Ich sage nur: Sie haben Post *g*

mfg
magic.j


----------



## Nick_A (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Franky #h



> _Original geschrieben von Franky _
> *Aber dass liegt nicht mehr in "unserer" Macht! *



WAAAAASSSS ?!?

Und dabei sag ich doch immer...

[marquee]MÖGE DIE MACHT MIT EUCH SEIN !!! :q :q :q[/marquee] 


@ magic #h

keine Angst...das mit den Zandern wird schon noch! 


--> Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass das mit den Zandern bei uns Beiden bald besser läuft!) :m


----------

